# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado

## Bruno Cillóniz

La presente publicación constituye una herramienta de trabajo indispensable en aspectos relacionados con el diagnóstico y evaluación de la operación de equipos de riego tecnificado. En este manual el usuario tendrá la oportunidad de interiorizarse de las partes y componentes de los equipos de riego localizado así como de su función, en él no sólo se presentan figuras explicativas de cada accesorio y forma de uso, sino también explicaciones técnicas y ejemplos de cálculo indispensables para una mejor compresión y aplicación de esta metodología.  *Autores:*
Oscar Reckmann A.
Jorge Vergara C.  *Editora:* INIA Chile  *Año*: 2,002  http://www.agrifoodgateway.com/es/ar...go-tecnificadoTemas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Instalación de riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------

Ivan Barrantes Castañeda

----------

